# AEROPUERTO INTERNACIONAL JORGE CHAVEZ



## Oscaredificios (Sep 16, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Charles de Gaulle


Merci :lol: ¿no me digas que estuviste también alli?

De ser así tu me sigues los pasos por todo el mundo hehehe


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> al parecer la torre principal nunca la piensan cubrir con vidrios, ojalá se les ocurra.


Creo que esa es la pregunta del millon, porque no cambian la fachada de la torre, no pega el resto del aeropuerto.
Este viernes espero que se note las mejoras que han realizado en el control de migraciones, y no esperar dos horas como mi anterior vez.


----------



## Oscaredificios (Sep 16, 2007)

Mavo92 said:


> Creo que esa es la pregunta del millon, porque no cambian la fachada de la torre, no pega el resto del aeropuerto.
> Este viernes espero que se note las mejoras que han realizado en el control de migraciones, y no esperar dos horas como mi anterior vez.


¿Esperaste tanto? ¿En que vuelo te ibas y a que hora salias?

Cuando viajo no me demoro más de 15 minutos.

saludos


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Oscaredificios said:


> ¿Esperaste tanto? ¿En que vuelo te ibas y a que hora salias?
> 
> Cuando viajo no me demoro más de 15 minutos.
> 
> saludos


Venia de Madrid en Iberia,pero te hablo de Julio del 2005, en esa fecha creo que habia poco personal asignado.A ver si esta ver tardo menos de 15 min.Si no me acordare de ti, ja ja.


----------



## Oscaredificios (Sep 16, 2007)

Mavo92 said:


> Venia de Madrid en Iberia,pero te hablo de Julio del 2005, en esa fecha creo que habia poco personal asignado.A ver si esta ver tardo menos de 15 min.Si no me acordare de ti, ja ja.


Okas amigo mio, y de todos modos en tus vuelos feliz viaje... quien sabe tal vez habremos viajado en un vuelo sin saber que lo haciamos... Bueno a veces es cuestion de suerte.

En Caracas y en Bogotá estuve 1 hora en cada lugar haciendo el chek-in que terrible!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Mavo92 said:


> Venia de Madrid en Iberia,pero te hablo de Julio del 2005, en esa fecha creo que habia poco personal asignado.A ver si esta ver tardo menos de 15 min.Si no me acordare de ti, ja ja.


ahora es mucho mejor yo viaje en el 2004- 2006 y 2007:cheers:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

El aeropuerto es de lo mejor, a mí me encanta...salvo la torra esa, creo que no va con lo que es el aeropuerto ahora :S. En fin, en general yo lo veo bien.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Alezx_nj x lo visto te gusta todo lo q tiene q ver con infraestructura d transporte ... la verdad q stan bakans las fotos ... me muero x ver l Jorge Chavez como la ultima foto y q los demas aeropuertos dl Perú tambien se modernizen . Salu2


Si me encanta la aviacion comercial, gracias por revivir mi thread


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Hotel "Ramada Costa del Sol"* fotos de flickr

Está ubicado frente a la torre de la terminal aérea y consta de 5 niveles, que incluyen
un restaurante para 70 comensales, cafetería, bar, spa, piscina, gimnasio, peluquería,
business center, salones para conferencias. El edificio está cubierto por paneles 
acústicos que aislan el ruido de las aeronaves. Este hotel abrió el 12 de Junio del 2007 
y es el quinto de la cadena "Costa del Sol"


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Fotos de la pagina de LAP*














































*Fotos de Flickr*


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Noticias sobre la ampliacion*

*LIMA AIRPORT PARTNERS OBTUVO FINANCIAMIENTO POR US$164 MILLONES PARA SEGUNDA FASE DEL PROYECTO*

Según reveló ayer la revista Semana Económica, el Lima Airport Partners acaba de obtener un financiamiento internacional mediante la emisión de bonos a 15 años con una tasa de interés anual de 6.88% y cinco años de gracia. El dinero corresponde al financiamiento de la segunda fase de expansión del aeropuerto que incluye varias mejoras, entre ellas 12 nuevas mangas para el 2008










"Esta inversión *permitirá ampliar en 200 metros lineales la mencionada área"*, precisó.

Mencionó que *a la fecha el número de pasajeros ha mostrado un incremento de 25 por ciento en relación al año anterior.*
Cabe recordar que durante el 2006 el movimiento anual de pasajeros fue de seis millones de visitantes, mientras que el de carga fue de 196,900 toneladas métricas.
"El número de pasajeros internacionales se incrementó en 15 por ciento, mientras que el doméstico en 30 por ciento", detalló Daly.

_Fuente: http://www.andina.com.pe/NoticiaDetalle.aspx?id=129696_

*MTC Y JUSTICIA ALISTAN NORMA PARA EXPROPIAR TERRENOS PARA AEROPUERTO

Con miras a construir segunda pista del Jorge Chávez*

Para acelerar la ampliación del Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez y construir la segunda pista de aterrizaje, los titulares del MTC y de Justicia elaborarán una nueva norma sobre expropiación de terrenos, informó la titular de Transportes, Verónica Zavala. Aseguró que ambos ministerios comenzarán a trabajar la norma a partir de la próxima semana. "Tenemos en la agenda con Lima Airport Partners (LAP) la organización de las expropiaciones de terrenos para tener la segunda pista de aterrizaje", expresó Zavala. Acotó que “no existe apuro para renegociar el contrato de concesión del aeropuerto con LAP, ya que "se puede apreciar que el terminal funciona, crece y se invierte en su modernización".

http://www.tnews.com.pe/noticias/unot260707.htm


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Si desean dejen sus comentarios del thread que hice del AIJCH en Infraestructura de Transportes en el foro internacional * 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513787


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Alex .. si q stas son buenas nuevas .... L Jorge Chavx va a star n muy buen nivel dntro d poco. Bien x Lima y para l Callao .... ojala q se animen + x los alrededores dond sta ese Grifo q da pena.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Alex .. si q stas son buenas nuevas .... L Jorge Chavx va a star n muy buen nivel dntro d poco. Bien x Lima y para l Callao .... ojala q se animen + x los alrededores dond sta ese Grifo q da pena.


Si bueno creo que por alli quedara LIMA CARGO CITY en construccion actualmente o me equivoco?

*CIFRAS AL CIERRE DEL 2006*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

^^ 

Ojala q sea cierto .... esa zona debe star bakan para dar una buena impresion al q llega x l Aeropuerto


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy buena trenza Alex,:applause: buena información e imágenes y que bien que está nuestro aeropuerto. :nocrook:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Estas fotos son de la pagina de LAP*
















































Inkandrew9 said:


> Alezx_nj x lo visto te gusta todo lo q tiene q ver con infraestructura d transporte .... Salu2


Si fuera como en el foro colombiano este thread ya hubiera llegado hasta la ultima pagina  nada mas basta ver sus threads sobre AVIANCA y cada uno de sus aeropuertos  todos comentan.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

*no se ustedes*

no se ustedes, pero particularmente el exterior del aeropuerto no me gusta nada... lo veo como una caja simple de vidrio de dos colores y basta. A mi me encantaba como se veia antes el exterior, con todo ese lujo snob de los anos 60 que tenia, en estilo internacional, con esas entradas con techitos que sobresalian, el vidrio y el marmol negro, y la construccion blanca... mostro!!! segun yo se debio conservar ese tipo de arquitectura... (queda mostro, creanme, vean la estacion de tren de Cannes, es alucinante!)... de los interiores no tengo nada que decir, son simplemente mostros!


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Recién me dí cuenta de este thread, y la verdad que te felicito Alex. Muy buena información acerca del JC! Gracias por compartir.

Tienes alguna información comparativa entre el flujo de pasajeros y vuelos entre los aeropuertos de Sudamérica? Saludos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Darkangel tienes alguna foto de la Estación de tren de Cannes para comparar su diseño con la que antes tenía el aeropuerto JC??


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

paquinho said:


> Fotos sacadas de la pag web de arquitectonica: www.arquitectonica.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes imagenes Paquinho gracias por compartir kay:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

AC78 said:


> Algo que nunca me ha gustado mucho del AIJCH son los terrales que hay a los costados de la pista de aterrizaje. Nunca me gusto ese look, hacen que se vea como sucio y triste...no se si algun dia lo cambiaran. Por lo menos deberian poner gras para que luciera un poco mejor.


Bueno lo de los terrales ya todos sabemos que es por la ubicacion de Lima "desierto costero" donde no crece ni si quiera pasto de forma natural, ponerle gras para que se vea verde, mas vivo seria estupendo pero dudo mucho que LAP lo haga ya que ellos no ganarian nada, solo seria por estetica. :bash:


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Exacto!!! solo seria para darle una mejor vista, especialmente a la gente que viene a visitar el pais.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*TACA INAUGURO ANOCHE SUS OPERACIONES HACIA URUGUAY
Directo desde Montevideo
Primer vuelo partió a las 9 p.m*

La aerolínea TACA inauguró anoche sus operaciones entre Lima y Montevideo (Uruguay), en una ceremonia en el aeropuerto Jorge Chávez que contó con la presencia de la ministra de Transportes, Verónica Zavala. El vuelo inaugural, en un moderno avión A-320 con capacidad para 150 pasajeros, partió de Lima a las 09 p.m. y arribó cuatro horas después a la capital uruguaya, con una importante delegación de ejecutivos e invitados de la aerolínea de Perú, Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela. También está presente un grupo de periodistas peruanos quienes recorrerán entre hoy y mañana los principales atractivos turísticos de Uruguay. Hoy por la noche, TACA realizará un cóctel de inauguración de sus operaciones en Montevideo.

Tradicional corte de cinta durante la ceremonia de inauguración de los vuelos de TACA
hacia Montevideo. (Foto: T News)










Arrivo al aeropuerto Internacional de Montevideo









http://http://www.tnews.com.pe/not_am/nm221007.htm


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*MTC CONFIRMA INTERES DE LUFTHANSA POR OPERAR HACIA PERU
Conversaciones con aerolínea continuarán*

La ministra de Transportes, Verónica Zavala, confirmó a T News el interés de la aerolínea alemana Lufthansa por operar hacia nuestro país, tal como lo había anunciado días atrás el ministro de la producción, Rafael Rey. La titular del MTC adelantó que su despacho viene coordinando reuniones con representantes de la aerolínea. Sin embargo, dijo que aún no están fijadas las fechas. “las aerolíneas programan sus vuelos con mucho tiempo de antelación, pero en todo caso hay interés y vamos a trabajar para que se concreten”, agregó. Finalmente, saludó el inicio de los vuelos de TACA hacia Montevideo, destacando la importancia de que por primera vez exista una conexión directa entre Perú y Uruguay


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Ya que estamos hablando del tema de interconectar el Jorge Chavez con el mundo, les comento que la compañia Emirates de UAE, firmó un tratado con LAN, para poder vender el servicio Dubai-Sao Paulo-Lima (entre otros destinos en Sudamerica). Emirates ha inaugurado hace un par de semanas su primer vuelo a Sudamerica (Sao Paulo) y ofrece una opción interesante (la más efectiva) para viajar de Sudamerica a Dubai.

*Emirates inks deals with two Latam airlines *
By Ivan Gale, Staff Reporter
Published: October 07, 2007, 23:05

Sao Paulo, Brazil: Emirates airline said it has cemented deals with two Latin American airlines and several tour operators to develop its new service to Sao Paulo, Brazil.

The Dubai carrier signed an interconnection agreement with TAM Airlines, currently the largest airline based in Brazil and serving all major cities in the country.

Emirates also inked a similar agreement with the *LAN Airlines group*, which operates out of four hubs in *Chile, Peru, Argentina and Ecuador*.

"What we've done is sign special interline agreements for all routes and airlines (in the region)," said Ralf Aasmann, the newly appointed area manager for Emirates in Brazil.

Emirates on Monday began flying to Brazil six days a week with its new Boeing 777-200 long-range aircraft. The 15-hour, non-stop flight arrives at Sao Paulo Guarulhos International Airport. 

link a Gulf News


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

Reviviendo un poquito el thread:

*ENTREGAMOS DESARROLLO INGENIERIA FINAL DE LA EXPANSIÓN DEL AIJCH FASE II*

A fines de Noviembre del 2007 entregamos los trabajos del Proyecto "Desarrollo de la Ingeniería Final de la Expansión del AIJCH al año 2008", el cual contó con la participación de 40 profesionales de Cosapi. Es destacable la permanente interacción que mantuvieron los equipos del proyecto de Ingeniería, de nuestro cliente LAP y de la Gerencia de Construcción, lo que permitió incorporar al proyecto los conceptos de Ingeniería de Valor y Constructabilidad. 

En la Fase I de la modernización del Aeropuerto al año 2004, ejecutado bajo un contrato del tipo EPC (Ingeniería, Procura y Construcción), Bechtel –COSAPI desarrollaron obras de gran importancia, como la remodelación del terminal de pasajeros existente, demolición de los espigones nacional e internacional antiguos y la construcción del espigón nuevo, incluyendo la instalación de siete puentes de abordaje.

Posteriormente para el desarrollo de la Fase II de ampliación y modernización del Aeropuerto al año 2008, LAP contrató con Cosapi el Diseño Conceptual y Preliminar y el Diseño Final para la ampliación del AIJCH al año 2008.
La Ingeniería Conceptual y Preliminar de la Expansión del AIJCh al año 2008 - 2011, fue elaborado por COSAPI en aproximadamente siete meses con la participación de 40 profesionales especialistas en arquitectura, climatización, sistema de detección y alarma contra incendio, sistema de automatización del edificio y sistema de extinción de incendio.

Adicionalmente en la ingeniería conceptual y preliminar se realizaron estudios de mecánica de suelos, estudio topográfico y estudio de caracterización de las aguas servidas de los afluentes a la Planta de Tratamiento de Aguas Residuales.

La Ingeniería Final de la Fase II del AIJCh, que acabamos de entregar, es uno de los trabajos de desarrollo de ingeniería más importantes en la historia de COSAPI.

La etapa de construcción de la Fase II, ampliación y modernización del AIJCh a los años 2008, que estamos desarrollando, incluye la ampliación del espigón nacional e internacional, la remodelación del área de seguridad de salida nacional e internacional, la ampliación de la zona comercial, la ampliación de la sala de inmigraciones, del área de plataforma de estacionamiento de aviones, instalación de 12 puentes de abordaje adicionales, reforzamiento del edificio Terminal, implementación de una calle de salida rápida y ampliación de la Planta de Tratamiento de Aguas Residuales Domésticas. El área de la ampliación es de aproximadamente 20,000 m2, el área a ser remodelada es de aproximadamente 7,200 m2. Tenemos un gran reto por delante.

Princiapales logros:
Horas Hombre: 80,000 hh
Documentos Generados: 1000 

http://www.cosapi.com.pe/wsm_cosapi/WSM_Cuadrilla/WSM_Cuadrilla_Detalle.aspx?Cua=203&Sec=3638


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

Otra noticia:

*NUEVOS RETOS EN EL AEROPUERTO INERNACIONAL JORGE CHAVEZ*

En Septiembre del 2007 Cosapi inició los trabajos correspondientes al Servicio de Gerencia de Construcción de la Ampliación y Modernización del AIJCH al año 2008. Este Servicio depara retos nuevos para el equipo, quienes son responsables de la preparación de los expedientes para licitación de los paquetes de trabajo, de la gestión de procura de los bienes de capital, así como la supervisión de los diferentes contratistas que efectuarán las obras. 

Uno de los retos más importantes que debemos cumplir es la labor de promover la participación de contratistas en los concursos, dentro de un exigente cronograma que tiene prevista la conclusión mecánica de los trabajos para el 31 de Diciembre del 2008, manteniendo el costo presupuestado y cumpliendo con los Procedimientos de Gestión, Seguridad y Calidad propios de nuestro cliente LAP.

Durante los meses de Septiembre y Octubre se ha puesto todo el esfuerzo en realizar las actividades necesarias para la formación e inicio de concursos de los diferentes paquetes, así como la procura de los equipos de plazo de entrega más extendido.

El 20 de Noviembre se realizó la ceremonia de colocación de la primera piedra en la ampliación del espigón internacional ubicado al sur del aeropuerto, contando con la presencia de los principales funcionarios de LAP y de Cosapi.

Los principales Proyectos a desarrollarse en esta etapa de ampliación son los siguientes:
1. Ampliación de Zona de Parqueo de Aeronaves.
2. Construcción de la Calle de Salida Rápida de Aeronaves - Golf.
3. Ampliación del Terminal Sur.
4. Ampliación del Espigón Nacional (que incluye la instalación de cinco puentes de abordaje) y la ampliación del Espigón Internacional (que incluye la instalación de siete puentes de abordaje).
5. Remodelaciones en el Espigón de Pasajeros: remodelación del área de seguridad de salida nacional e internacional, ampliación de la zona comercial principalmente en el área de salidas internacionales y ampliación de la sala de inmigraciones.
6. Retrocapacitación del edificio Terminal existente.
7. Ampliación de la Planta de Tratamiento de Aguas Residuales Domesticas.

El área de la ampliación es de aproximadamente 20,000 m2 y el área a ser remodelada es de aproximadamente 7,200 m2, proyectándose la instalación de 34,000 m3 de concreto.



*CEREMONIA DE COLOCACIÓN DE LA PRIMERA PIEDRA* 

El 20 de Noviembre se realizó la ceremonia de colocación de la primera piedra de la etapa de construcción de la Fase II de la Ampliación y Modernización del AIJCH, contando con la presencia de personal de las diferentes áreas de Lima Airport Partners, de TYPSA y de COSAPI. En representación de Cosapi asistieron Walter Piazza, Daniel Fernández y personal del proyecto. Se dirigió a los presentes William Füllerton, Gerente Central de Operaciones de LAP. Los padrinos fueron Jaime Daly (Gerente General) y Pilar Vizcarra (Gerente Central de Administración y Finanzas), ambos de LAP.

http://www.cosapi.com.pe/wsm_cosapi/WSM_Cuadrilla/WSM_Cuadrilla_Detalle.aspx?Cua=203&Sec=3639

*Les recomiendo que entren a la pagina, sale una fotito del proyecto... tambien si quieren pueden bajar el pdf que expande un poco mas la nota y salen las fotos mas grandes: *

http://200.60.156.170/WSD_FILE_SERVER/WSD_Cuadrilla/CUADRILLA 141-WEB_28122007_11819.PDF


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Buenisima noticia!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh! Qué chévere!!! Más construcción en el aeropuerto !! Qué bueno !


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Que bueno!... ahora será más grandecito


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

que bueno que amplian espigon nacional , por que es emdio pequeño e incomodo ( la parte de abajo que no tiene manga )


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Esperemos que se cumpla en corto tiempo.*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi tendremos el mejor aeropuerto de la Regipon, que viva nuestro lindo´Perú!:banana::banana:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

alucianate,....

queda pendiente la exporpiaciòn de los terrenos contiguos al AIJCH para la construcciòn de la segunda pista. El contrato obliga al gobierno peruanoa entregar los terrenos a LAP antes de mayo del 2008 sino deberà pagar una penalidad millonaria.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

arequipaperu said:


> alucianate,....
> 
> queda pendiente la exporpiaciòn de los terrenos contiguos al AIJCH para la construcciòn de la segunda pista. El contrato obliga al gobierno peruanoa entregar los terrenos a LAP antes de mayo del 2008 sino deberà pagar una penalidad millonaria.


:uh: Estas seguro de ello?... ojala y lo logren YAAAA!!!... se necesita una 2da pista de aterrizaje y más mangas para que la terminal pueda aguantar el flujo actual de pasajeros... y de lli que se comience con la terminal H.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

thewild2007 said:


> :uh: Estas seguro de ello?... ojala y lo logren YAAAA!!!... se necesita una 2da pista de aterrizaje y más mangas para que la terminal pueda aguantar el flujo actual de pasajeros... y de lli que se comience con la terminal H.



Claro que se logrará si o si  eso ya lo sabemos asi que bien por nuestro hermoso Perú


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

En la página aparece un diseño diferente.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

arequipaperu said:


> alucianate,....
> 
> queda pendiente la exporpiaciòn de los terrenos contiguos al AIJCH para la construcciòn de la segunda pista. El contrato obliga al gobierno peruanoa entregar los terrenos a LAP antes de mayo del 2008 sino deberà pagar una *penalidad millonaria*.


Esa penalidad es de 300 millones de dolares, por eso el apuro del gobierno y el congreso en promulgar medidas para agilizar los trámites de la expropiación.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

genial !! lindo el aeropuerto... los lugares aledaños están mejorando?


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Muy moderno :cheers:

Se ve bien vanguardista.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Se ve muy bien el aeropuerto como esta ahora y de hecho que se va a ver mejor con la fase II, q chvr y caul seria al render o q se haria en el terreno q va a hacer expropiado


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow! El diseño está chévere.! Ojalá termine todo rapido para el APEC !


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

*EL puente del aeropuerto*

Esto lo encontre en la web...
http://innova-arquitectura.blogspot.com/2007/10/aeropuerto-jorge-chavez-puente.html


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sijot said:


> Esto lo encontre en la web...
> http://innova-arquitectura.blogspot.com/2007/10/aeropuerto-jorge-chavez-puente.html


Aqui no dire ojala que se haga realidad, aqui dire, quiero que se haga realidad, por nuestro primer terminal del Perú


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Supongo que se tumbarán el puente actual y lo reemplazarán por este..


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

Seria paja que los letreros del puente sean electronicos, mas o menos como los de algunos estadios europeos.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

que bueno a cada dia mejore, lo puedo comprobar cada periodo transcurro por alli... con esta mejora se convertira en uno de los principales de latinoamerica


----------



## QEUN (Dec 2, 2007)

MUY COPADO, ESTA MUY BUENO EL AEROPUERTO VEO QUE SE ESTAN HACIENDO GRANDES OBRAS EN EL PERU.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Chicos!, aqui una primicia.. al parecer, ya comenzaron con las obras de la ampliación de la terminal sur del aeropuerto... hoy fui por allá, y al cruzar la Ave. Faucett por el puente peatonal (ese de la publicidad de Nescafé), me di cuenta de un montacargas naranja sacando tierra de un área cercada justo la continuación de la terminal sur. Desafortunadamente no tuve una cámara fotográfica conmigo. Pero si alguien más puede ver eso y llevar su camarita, sería bravazo.:banana:


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

^^^^^^
gracias x el dato :banana::banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente... simplemente excelente!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que buena noticia, ahora el aeropuerto debe ser mejor aun.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

thewild2007 said:


> Chicos!, aqui una primicia.. al parecer, ya comenzaron con las obras de la ampliación de la terminal sur del aeropuerto... hoy fui por allá, y al cruzar la Ave. Faucett por el puente peatonal (ese de la publicidad de Nescafé), me di cuenta de un montacargas naranja sacando tierra de un área cercada justo la continuación de la terminal sur. Desafortunadamente no tuve una cámara fotográfica conmigo. Pero si alguien más puede ver eso y llevar su camarita, sería bravazo.:banana:


eso creo que es el tunel del lima cargo city a la rampa del aeropuerto, porque su terreno no tiene acceso directo al aeropuerto


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

manuel_rs said:


> eso creo que es el tunel del lima cargo city a la rampa del aeropuerto, porque su terreno no tiene acceso directo al aeropuerto


Ojo que Lima Cargo City está demasiado lejos de la zona de obras que menciono, si tienen que hacer un túnel, lo harían de manera perpendicular hacia la zona de la pista de aterrizaje, pero éste es contiguo a la terminal de pasajeros internacionales. Ojalá y alguien más vaya por allá para que verifiquen eso.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

^^A ver chicos, esta vez regresé al aeropuerto, pero con mi camarita, y capté esta imagen:










Esta es la zona de obras de las que le hablaba, justo sobre lo que vendría a ser la prolongación de la terminal sur. Entre Lima Cargo City y la terminal sur del aeropuerto están la Policia Aerea y el Centro de Carga y Correo Aereo de LAP, además que no creo que la salida de un túnel lo hagan justo donde debería estar la prolongación de la terminal sur. Cheken la foto y saquen sus conclusiones.


----------



## amauta (Jan 10, 2007)

*Buenas imagenes del Aeropuerto limeño. El Jorge Chavez es el mas moderno de sudamerica*

_Burocracia...tu lechuguita_


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

worale..lucen muy bien las instalaciones del aeropuerto de LIMA  nada que invidiarle a ningun otro kay:


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

amauta said:


> *Buenas imagenes del Aeropuerto limeño. El Jorge Chavez es el mas moderno de sudamerica*
> 
> _Burocracia...tu lechuguita_


*No exageres mucho tampoco..:cheers:*


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

OTRA PISTA! eso es lo se necesita, por el trafico del Jorge Chavez.


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

Se viene la terminal *H* y la segunda pista......kay:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Jhgz17 said:


> Se viene la terminal *H* y la segunda pista......kay:


cooooollll ^^


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por favor utilizar el thread en infraestructura de transporte sobre el Aeropuerto Jorge Chàvez.

Gracias.


----------

